# National SYmphony Orchestra



## Guest (May 1, 2017)

For those of you who live in Washington, D.C., when do single tickets go on sale (I couldn't find anything info on their site), and do the concerts typically sell out? I'm planning a trip in October and would like to attend a concert. Thanks.


----------



## rpc732 (May 9, 2017)

A hard-to-find page on the NSO website (http://www.kennedy-center.org/calendar/genre/CLA) lists tickets for October as going on sale July 12. I haven't been in a few years, but the concerts generally weren't selling out then, and I sort of doubt they are now, either. The orchestra just isn't as good as it should be, and although there's some hope that they'll do better under Gianandrea Noseda, his first regular concerts as music director aren't until November. (If the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra is doing a performance at Strathmore while you're in DC, that's probably a better bet....and I say this as someone with NSO season tickets for next year.)


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2017)

Thank you. I'll probably still attend one.


----------

